
L.A. couple is housing homeless people, one small building at a time - petethomas
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-shared-homeless-housing-20180608-story.html
======
jseliger
This is a great story, but it's not going to do much to solve the issue on a
systemic level without comprehensive zoning reform:
[http://seliger.com/2017/08/30/l-digs-hole-slowly-
economics-f...](http://seliger.com/2017/08/30/l-digs-hole-slowly-economics-
fills-back-proposition-hhh-facilities-program).

I've worked on many homeless-service applications in California (and in fact
finished one this week), and the biggest problem by far is parochial zoning
policy.

------
ttonkytonk
I will use this article to share a couple of thoughts about homelessness:

#1 - How can there be freedom if there isn't a right to a place to be?
Otherwise one is essentially forced to work just to exist.

#2 - It's often said that one "cannot blame society". The point is not to
blame _anybody_ , but to approach the issue in a nonjudgmental fashion.

~~~
influx
Do you advocate taking money or property from people who are working and
giving it to this who aren’t? Is it more just that the worker is forced to
work to house themselves but to also house someone else?

Is that freedom?

~~~
ttonkytonk
Notice I didn't say a right to housing, but a right to a _place_. As in a lot
of land, where presumably I could build my own structure, or at least pitch a
tent.

Realistically speaking, the solution could be a guaranteed housing subsidy for
all regardless of income, so those that do "pay their own way" aren't
penalized.

~~~
acct1771
The mountains etc are always ready for new inhabitants, and you're unlikely to
be disturbed.

~~~
ttonkytonk
I believe I have a right to somewhere reasonably close.

